# Quelle version de Safari télécharger pour iBook G4?



## feet06 (5 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Ma mère possède un *iBook G4*, qui a maintenant 3-4 ans, et, depuis quelques temps, *Safari fonctionne mal*.

J'ai tout de même réussi à télécharger et à installer FireFox.
J'ai tenté de télécharger la nouvelle version de Safari mais (je m'en doutais), elle n'est compatible qu'avec des systèmes assez récents de Mac (Léopard, Snow Léopard,...).:rose:
Je précise que lors de cette tentative, je n'avais pas désinstallé la version défaillante.

Pourriez-vous m'indiquer, si elle existe toujours, *quelle version télécharger et où la trouver*?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2010)

Alala
il est quasi jamais necessaire de reinstaller quoique ce soit
t'es sur mac , pas PC !
il y a des dizaines de sujets sur les redressements reoptimisaton d'une appli ou de l'OS entier
et ceci ne passe quasi jamais par la moindre reinstall de quoique ce soit

tu dois sans doute avoir des tonnes de fichiers perimés sur ta session

et tu ne donnes même pas l'OS utilisé 
ce qui est annexe car il n"y a probablement rien à reinstaller
mais faudra nettoyer

( en passant toutes les applis sont sur les cd-dvd Apple)
l


----------



## feet06 (6 Mars 2010)

Merci pour votre réponse.

J'imagine bien que l'ordi doit être encombré car il n'a jamais subi de "nettoyage", nous ne sommes pas très doués en informatique...

Je n'ai pas trouvé grand chose sur les forums en matière de réoptimisation et redressement d'application (je vais tenter ça avant la réinstallation du programme tout entier).
Pourriez-vous m'indiquer un *sujet de forum donnant la marche à suivre*, svp?

PS: Je ne donne pas l'OS car je ne le connais pas.:rose:

Bonne journée!


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2010)

regarder "A propos de ce mac" !
(menu pomme)
c'est ecrit !

quant au nettoyage
ca va aussi dependre de l'OS

en gros c'est ca
*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

*mesures globales*

Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)


* verification réparation du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options ou utiliser sa version light " maintenance"
http://www.titanium.free.fr/

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

Si Tiger , prendre celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) 
Si panther  à faire  si l'OS est entre 10.3 et 10.3.8 , sinon pas très utile car ancienne,et elle ne tient pas compte de divers maj apparues depuis


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*

*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tres preferable de tester sur un vrai compte 2 plutôt que sur le compte invité
Au besoin créer un vrai  compte test ( preferences systemes / comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours
Si ca marche sur session 2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la  session1 

*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau par exemple )  les fichiers liés  dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur: plist de l'appli  , les caches de l'appli dans la session,et dans certains cas  les fichiers de données quand il y en a dans la bibliotheque
relancer
Attention selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés ( données persos)  avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

N'envisager une reinstall partielle ( application ) ou complete ( OS)  qu' uniquement en dernier  quand tout le reste a vraiment échoué

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Mars 2010)

feet06 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ma mère possède un *iBook G4*, qui a maintenant 3-4 ans, et, depuis quelques temps, *Safari fonctionne mal*.


Normal c'est Safari et sa lourdeur habituelle.    



feet06 a dit:


> J'ai tout de même réussi à télécharger et à installer FireFox.


Bonne initiative, la version 3.0.x fonctionne a merveille sur ce type d'appareil et est bien plus véloce que le Safari d'origine et ses versions supérieures.    



feet06 a dit:


> J'ai tenté de télécharger la nouvelle version de Safari


Pourquoi tant d'acharnement pour avoir un mammouth bouffeur de RAM ?


----------

